# Opinions about Met Live in HD performances



## Queencat9 (Mar 11, 2017)

I am a newbie to Talk Classical so please keep that in mind if I post the wrong way. I was just thinking it would be nice to compare opinions about the Met's Live in HD performances. Last Saturday I attended La Traviata and thought the soprano hit it out of the ballpark! The minimalist set design really enhanced a focus on singing and acting and really worked for me. The tenor was great also. Only Thomas Hampson's Gerard was a little bit flawed for me but still did not ruin the overall pleasure received. Anybody else have an opinion or a better performance on DVD to recommend?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

First of all a very warm welcome to Talk Classical, iI did a quick search because we have a similar thread:

http://www.talkclassical.com/35345-metropolitan-opera-broadcast-listeners.html
Second tip, browse trough the opera thread, you find topics about all sorts of recordings, DVD and CD.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I am grateful for the HD performances even though nothing takes the place of seeing a Met production live without the help of a cameraman.
Although I am sorry to say that I considered this particular production to be one of the worst I have ever seen of Traviata, and despite the unoriginal and annoying staging, I am always enticed by the Verdi score and arias.
I believe you meant to refer to Hampson's character as Germont. (Gerard belongs to "Andrea Chenier".)
Suggestion for a superb DVD: Gheorghiu/Lopardo/Nucci (Covent Garden:Solti, conductor)


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I enjoy the Met broadcasts as they are relatively cheap. Nothing could annoy me more than paying top dollar in the opera house and then finding one of those awful productions - the Met Tristan was one and the execrable ROH Trovatore another. At least in HD you can afford NOT to enjoy it! I must say I do enjoy most of them but as with everything else there are hits and misses


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

I've found the couple presentations I've been too disappointing, rather boring and stiff in the production and acting departments...but then again, I usually find opera on video to be unsatisfactory.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

WildThing said:


> I've found the couple presentations I've been too disappointing, rather boring and stiff in the production and acting departments...but then again, I usually find opera on video to be unsatisfactory.


But then again, your going or watching out of free will.


----------

